# Jet 14 x 40 - $3000



## BGHansen (Sep 24, 2021)

No affiliation with the seller.  Looks to be a decent deal in the Ft. Wayne, IN area.

Bruce







						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------

